# Wii #0733 - Super Smash Bros Brawl (Europe)



## T-hug (Jun 25, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1147^^
*Note:* *GBAtemp does not have ISOs or ROMs. Those asking for or providing ISO or ROM links will be immediately banned.*


----------



## INTERNETS (Jun 25, 2008)

Is this the version with Sonic in it?


----------



## 0nyx (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, it is the version with Sonic in it.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 25, 2008)

How fun they released this as a VC title. I mean this is a real "OLDIE"...


----------



## boxhunter91 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thug4life you made a mistake in the details. On the NFO it says 89 X 100mb whilst in your details for size you put 89 X 50mb.

Thanks!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 25, 2008)

A few years ago, a lot of people would be waiting anxiously for this.. now.. thanks to the Internet.. everyone already played it


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

lol, what's with the awesome releases today XD


----------



## Lookie401 (Jun 25, 2008)

Does it work on NTSC?


----------



## mousan (Jun 25, 2008)

what about that one who stated that the game contains a new protection?
& does the game upgrade the wii to 3.3E?


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 25, 2008)

Love this game


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope that this release make the online servers more populated!


----------



## noONE (Jun 25, 2008)

whoa, wish the saves were compatible between regions, as i've already finished the US one -.-


----------



## Harsky (Jun 25, 2008)

Wonder why this has 5 languages but the US version didn't include Japanese like it did for Melee?


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Does it work on NTSC?


there's already an NTSC dump >__>



			
				B-Blue said:
			
		

> Love this game


of course you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who don't?


----------



## Deezers (Jun 25, 2008)

Remember: you NEED to burn this on a Dual Layer DVD!
and... wait till friday to go online! ;-) For your own safety


----------



## boxhunter91 (Jun 25, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I hope that this release make the online servers more populated!



and less laggy


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jun 25, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> whoa, wish the saves were compatible between regions, as i've already finished the US one -.-


I wonder if it's possible to transfer the saves between regions using a bit of Hex-editing and Waninkoko's save extractor/inserter tools. I'm gonna try that once I get my PAL copy.


----------



## elektrixxx (Jun 25, 2008)

But it's already release date in Australia so online should be okay.


----------



## Thorisoka (Jun 25, 2008)

Enjoy your almost full dubbing


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 25, 2008)

Deezers said:
			
		

> Remember: you NEED to burn this on a Dual Layer DVD!
> and... wait till friday to go online! ;-) For your own safety


There's no problem going online early. NoE knows a lot of stores start selling the games on wednesdays instead of fridays.


----------



## Toutatis (Jun 25, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> noONE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's normally impossible but it would be awesome. Thank you for trying. Keep us informed !


----------



## KriX (Jun 26, 2008)

Won't there be problem burning it with DVD DL ??
There were some with the NTSC release...
I guess we'ill be back to the media compatibility topic
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=743...mp;#entry974394

Btw, the scrubbed version to normal DVD5 won't work anymore with the 3.3U update ?


----------



## ihatexams (Jun 26, 2008)

zomg *downloading* (cough cough)


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jun 26, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME!

i just fn hate this cr**** series, i just don't understand how people do actually have fun playing this

i guess i should be 5-12 years old again to get into this game



too bad there was no Data Design release today


----------



## Shuny (Jun 26, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> Upperleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm playing this and I'm 25 years old. Stop posting useless messages.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jun 26, 2008)

useless? useless was your comment

someone asked "who don't", and i ANSWERED that!


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2008)

dam i forgot a legit copy wont work on a wii modded with wiikey right? my bf wants to buy me this game,  that sucks, but does it have the 3.3E update?


----------



## Shuny (Jun 26, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> dam i forgot a legit copy wont work on a wii modded with wiikey right? my bf wants to buy me this game,  that sucks, but does it have the 3.3E update?



Damn, you forgot the Wiikey 1.9s update which fixes the bug with legit copies of Brawl


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only problem with that update is it messes with the audio fix with gamecube games so i can't use it.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 26, 2008)

Not a huge fan of Smash Bros series, even though I've played previous versions.


----------



## Shuny (Jun 26, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Shuny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use GCOS instead ?


----------



## megabug7 (Jun 26, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't - cannot stand beat/brawl 'em ups


----------



## cubin' (Jun 26, 2008)

about fucking time. how does it take nintendo to do pal? usually a long time.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 26, 2008)

wow. this took forever. if i was european and i knew about american releases and i didn't have region-free, i think I would've hung myself.

But then again, I got the (J) release before the (U) release came out and everyone was uber jealous =D


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll buy this ...


----------



## vl4d (Jun 26, 2008)

got it yesterday! fantastic!!


----------



## Regiiko (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, how long ago was the NTSC version released?

Sure does take a long time for PAL releases...


----------



## tomqman (Jun 26, 2008)

here come the smash noobs again!!!!!


----------



## Gangsta_L (Jun 26, 2008)

Deezers said:
			
		

> Remember: you NEED to burn this on a Dual Layer DVD!
> and... wait till friday to go online! ;-) For your own safety


Well I preordered the game at a game shop here and they received it yesterday, and had permission to sell it. So I think a few people are already online (I didn't, haven't even played it yet because of my tests at school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 26, 2008)

Do we have to change layers breaks to burn this right in imgburn?
And if i set dvd+r DL booktype to dvd-rom that's alright isn't it?


----------



## dydy (Jun 26, 2008)

hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this release contain the PAL 3.3E update or not?


----------



## Barta (Jun 26, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shut up!
If you actually read the previous posts, you would already know.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> Use GCOS instead ?



sorry, i don't dig disc swapping at all, and i believe gcos can't cure audio fix by simply swapping the game discs anyway


----------



## Deezers (Jun 26, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO


----------



## laurenz (Jun 26, 2008)

Is it somehow possible to "convert" the NTSC save to work with this PAL version? Because I want to buy this game, but I already completed the USA version and I don't want to start all over again with new data.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jun 26, 2008)

I tried it, and it works perfectly. Just extract your own NTSC save using Waninkoko's extractor, run PAL Brawl and let it create a blank save, extract that save too, copy over all files except the banner and filelist (and maybe Wc24pubk, not sure about that one) from the RSBE folder into the RSBP folder, and install the PAL save back. ^^


----------



## Davy32 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wich dvd brand did you use to burn the game?!?!?!?


----------



## Viictoriio (Jun 26, 2008)

What's the *BEST* way to burn this puppy?

*Verbatim+R DL*  (MKM-001-00  Book Type: DVD-R, Layer Break: 2084960 *or not?*)
*Verbatim-R  DL*  (MKM 03RD30  Book Type: DVD-R)

I used to get DRE's randomly sometimes with all 3 methods.


----------



## PainToad (Jun 26, 2008)

Could this get me to turn my Wii back on???

Time will tell I guess...


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 26, 2008)

Gee...
This game sucks a lot -.-
I really don't know, how people have fun playing this game >.>
But, yes, I know, everyone has a different enjoyment of a game and I do respect it, but I do want to be respected too, if I post, that a game sucks for me! =)

regards ...
... Zerrix


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know the Layer Break for this?


----------



## Julian017 (Jun 26, 2008)

Is it a miracle? Brawl in Europe? Wow.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Melee 1.5


----------



## Deezers (Jun 26, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> What's the *BEST* way to burn this puppy?
> 
> *Verbatim+R DL*  (MKM-001-00  Book Type: DVD-R, Layer Break: 2084960 *or not?*)
> *Verbatim-R  DL*  (MKM 03RD30  Book Type: DVD-R)
> ...




I used ARITA DVD+R Dual Layer, works perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Burn at 2x speed


----------



## Viictoriio (Jun 26, 2008)

Deezers said:
			
		

> Viictoriio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arita is a cheap brand and will decrease the lifetime of your Wii's laser.
I'm eager to know how to burn Verbatims the proper way...


----------



## Yuuko (Jun 26, 2008)

Does WiiJunkies burn dual-layer ?


----------



## baosen (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone knows what the layer break of this game is? Is it the same as the NTSC/JAP version?


----------



## Retal (Jun 26, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> I used to get DRE's randomly sometimes with all 3 methods.


Dr. DREs?


----------



## Magus (Jun 26, 2008)

i had a terrible experience going online with the NTSC version (could never found people with the "anyone" option... lagged when played with friend) of the game... does the PAL version have the same problems? (and yes i live in europe)


----------



## Fat D (Jun 26, 2008)

Could somebody make a screenshot of the update partition? I wonder about system menu and IOS versions.


----------



## zeckyD (Jun 26, 2008)

Like both ntsc dvd9 versions (jpn and usa) , the disk isn't recognize by my wii. I trash 6 dvd dl for usa version and now 3 for pal release. 
I use imgburn and nero with and without layerbreak. I'm tired of this shit. I'm affraid that the legit copy won't work on my wii  tomorrow (3.2E yaosm 1.9)





 holly shit


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jun 26, 2008)

Retal said:
			
		

> Viictoriio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, Dre & Big Boi (AnDRE 3000 from Outkast) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






i guess you know that DRE stands for Disc Read Error, don't you? that means your system (wii) has some trouble reading the disc


----------



## wheely (Jun 26, 2008)

Just burned it on an Intenso DVD+R DL at 2X with ImgBurn and layer Break 2084960
Boot correctly create a save game (yipeeeeeeeeeeaaa )
after that black screen with Downloading .... in the right bottom corner
after a few second White/Green screen (WTF!!)
telling me that the disk is unreadable ( oooooooooooooooooohh no !!)

PAL Wii (FR) 3.2E + Wiikey 1.9s

tried with the wiikey disc config 1.4 to reduce the speed of DVDR From 6x to 3X
but same problem with the game !!

i'll wait for somebody on this forum telling us that it's ok for him and how he did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ plus


----------



## Retal (Jun 26, 2008)

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## jelbo (Jun 26, 2008)

So many burning problems again. I've got just one Verbatim DVD+R DL and want to do this right. PAL Wii 3.2E D2Pro19 1.0. Can I just burn this with ImgBurn at 2.4x with no layerbreak specified?


----------



## wheely (Jun 26, 2008)

Retal said:
			
		

> YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!




Retal, first of all don't cry and after that ,explain us what we are doing wrong !
i'll be happy to do it the right way and i think it's the same case for many people here

Be a good/smart/cool/funky guy and show us the way of redemption


----------



## vv_ (Jun 26, 2008)

Fat D said:
			
		

> Could somebody make a screenshot of the update partition? I wonder about system menu and IOS versions.


It's just a standard 3.1E update.


----------



## Stokesy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm getting Error "#001 Unauthorized Device". This is the first time I've ever got this.
I've got a PAL Wii (Australia) with a wiikey with the latest update. Do I have to patch the iso?

Edit:  3.2E


----------



## Fat D (Jun 26, 2008)

vv_ said:
			
		

> Fat D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about IOS37? I know it does not do anything on its own, but I like to keep my Wii clean nevertheless.


----------



## vv_ (Jun 26, 2008)

No IOS37 here, just IOS36, which is required by the game.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone got it working yet?


----------



## gthekiller54 (Jun 26, 2008)

yes me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I burn it 7 times for friends and family and all of them work like a charm
I burn it with imgburn with default setting (no bit setting) in 4x on a Phillips DVD+R DL 8x max
My burner is a Pionner DVR-212 (same that 112D but in SATA)


----------



## Toutatis (Jun 26, 2008)

I burnt it as I did for the NTSC version and it works perfectly on my PAL Wii : 

With Imgburn (default settings) at 6x on a Verbatim DL +


However, I don't manage to make my SSBB NTSC save work with the PAL game. It would be very nice if you could help me.

This is what I've done :

I've copied my NTSC save to the SD Card with Waninkoko's savegame extractor. Everything was ok.

I've copied the data (NTSC) on my computer.

I've created a blank save with Brawl PAL.

I've copied the PAL (blank) save to the SD Card with Waninkoko's savegame extractor. Everything was ok.

I've copied the (blank) save (PAL) on my computer.

I've copied all the files from the RSBE folder to the RSBP folder *EXCEPT* "BANNER.BIN" ; "FILELIST.DAT" 

and "WC24PUBK"

I put the "new" RSBP folder to the SD (H:MicroSD\WIISAVES\RSBP)

I copied the save with Waninkoko's savegame installer on my Wii. Everything was ok.

I started Brawl PAL, and I had a message, telling me that the data were corrupt and won't work properly.

I don't know what I'm doing wrong 


Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## wheely (Jun 26, 2008)

Hummm !!

i think Nintendo is punishing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Burned it again with Imgburn with all options set to default

Same error as before after booting, loading, the White/green screen appears with Disc unreadable

perhpas my wii can't read DL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or Intenso DL are bad for my wii lens !!

i'll try with another brand DVDR when i'll buy some .


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 26, 2008)

You didn't set your booktype to dvd-rom?
I thought wii could only read -rom


----------



## wheely (Jun 26, 2008)

Is there a way to kwow which Wii have the lens problem ?

Serial number ? LEH105969***

mine was bought on the 9 of december 2006 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm quite sure now that i'll never play DL games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i can't count on the waranty (2 years and modded)

not sure Nintendo i've wait for the pal release of that game now i'm gonna put it on a Single Layer Disc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've to find "THE" thread


----------



## gthekiller54 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine is bought the D-day (September 2006) and it's a LEH101142 and it works


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 26, 2008)

Stokesy said:
			
		

> I'm getting Error "#001 Unauthorized Device". This is the first time I've ever got this.
> I've got a PAL Wii (Australia) with a wiikey with the latest update. Do I have to patch the iso?
> 
> Edit:  3.2E


you need to update the modchips code.... afaik 1.9S works for the wiikey to not bring up th #001


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 26, 2008)

wheely said:
			
		

> Is there a way to kwow which Wii have the lens problem ?
> 
> Serial number ? LEH105969***
> 
> ...



Hey if your wii doesn't read dl isn't that a big fault of nintendo?
They shouldn't care about warranty time and just repair it.
I once took my modchip out and sent it to nintendo, they send me a better one(don't think it was new) and i'd put the modchip back in, simple as that.
Just make sure everything looks clean inside the wii, so no fingerprints, wires on the right place and the solderpoints should not be messy


----------



## Viictoriio (Jun 26, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> Stokesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true. Burned on a DVD-R DL Verbatim and i have 1.9x, still got the #001 error.
Guess +R works better than -R DL.


----------



## ArjanDotOrg (Jun 26, 2008)

My Wii is using a D2CKey.

I burned the iso with ImgBurn, default settings, at 2x speed on a Memorex DVD+R DL and the Wii couldn't read the disc.

Burned the iso again at 4x speed, but this time on a Platinum DVD+R DL and the Wii *succeeded *in reading the disc.

Next I started the game, managed to create a first time savegame, and then... a *White Screen*.... Nothing....

1. Does anyone else have this White Screen problem? 

2. Do I have to change my write settings ??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deezers (Jun 26, 2008)

ArjanDotOrg said:
			
		

> My Wii is using a D2CKey.
> 
> I burned the iso with ImgBurn, default settings, at 2x speed on a Memorex DVD+R DL and the Wii couldn't read the disc.
> 
> ...




Yes, everyone who not used Verbatim has this problem...


----------



## gthekiller54 (Jun 26, 2008)

not only verbatim. with my philips dvd's i have no problem


----------



## mattlouf (Jun 26, 2008)

Imgburn stopped at 50 % !!
I should have use NERO, as it is the first time I use Imgburn... What did I do wrong ???
The one and only DVDDL I bought is now coaster.. Too bad. Won't be playing it today...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(And YES, I never played it YET, didn't tested the NTSC version... :/ )


----------



## Deezers (Jun 26, 2008)

gthekiller54 said:
			
		

> not only verbatim. with my philips dvd's i have no problem



Hmm.. has anyone tested Fuji Dual Layers DVD+R allready?


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 26, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> I tried it, and it works perfectly. Just extract your own NTSC save using Waninkoko's extractor, run PAL Brawl and let it create a blank save, extract that save too, copy over all files except the banner and filelist (and maybe Wc24pubk, not sure about that one) from the RSBE folder into the RSBP folder, and install the PAL save back. ^^


I did exactly the same thing as you but it didn't work :/


----------



## wilx (Jun 26, 2008)

Mines working Fine, cheap DL PiData branded disk +R, I'm using YASM ( latest version) . Game didn't want to do an update (I'm on 3.2E). Burnt using IMGBurn , using same layer break as the NTSC Version ( can't remember what it is now as its still set on my other PC). No stuttering no DREs Burn't at 2.4 speed.
Hope this helps anyone


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine works too!!!!
Burned it at verbatim DVD+R DL with bookmark in imgburn set to dvd-rom.
Burned at 4x with an optiarc(NEC and Sony technology combined) burner.
I didn't set a layer break point it just went automatically.
I have a wiikey 1.9X and im at firmware 3.2E launch day wii.
It didn't asked for an updated just started created safe file, white screen(my heart stopped beating) and then bang Movie.


----------



## Jockel (Jun 26, 2008)

I recommend burning this game with clonecd, because it is the easiest way that actually works. ^^


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> I tried it, and it works perfectly. Just extract your own NTSC save using Waninkoko's extractor, run PAL Brawl and let it create a blank save, extract that save too, copy over all files except the banner and filelist (and maybe Wc24pubk, not sure about that one) from the RSBE folder into the RSBP folder, and install the PAL save back. ^^



how will i install the savegame extractor and installer on the homebrew channel?


----------



## Toutatis (Jun 26, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, I installed the savegame extractor and installer with Twilight Hack. It worked perfectly.

I guess you know it works..


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay guys, I think I should say that I didn't copy everything. I wanted to start "clean" on my PAL save, but keep my friendcode and Replay collection and stuff. So I only copied the Collect (Replay/Screenshot/Stage Collection file) and Net0/Net1 files (Friendcode and Friendlist information), and that worked perfectly; My Brawl PAL save has my Friendcode/list and the Collection from my USA save. So I just assumed the rest would work too, apparently it doesn't, sorry. If anyone wants to experiment more, here are the file contents:

Advsv0/1: Subspace Emmissary Save files
Autosv0/1: Main save file with all Names and Brawl Records and unlocked stuff etc.
Banner: Contains information for the Wii System Menu, do not edit or replace with other region file!
Collect.vff: Contains Replays, Screenshots, and Custom Stages.
Filelist: Contains names of all files, I wouldn't edit it.
Net0/1: Online information; Online Name, Friends, Friendcode.
Wc24pubk: Not sure, probably info on if you accepted Brawl Service and that other thing in the Online options menu.

Sorry again for the confusion. Experiment around and see what works.


----------



## Toutatis (Jun 26, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> Okay guys, I think I should say that I didn't copy everything. I wanted to start "clean" on my PAL save, but keep my friendcode and Replay collection and stuff. So I only copied the Collect (Replay/Screenshot/Stage Collection file) and Net0/Net1 files (Friendcode and Friendlist information), and that worked perfectly; My Brawl PAL save has my Friendcode/list and the Collection from my USA save. So I just assumed the rest would work too, apparently it doesn't, sorry. If anyone wants to experiment more, here are the file contents:
> 
> Advsv0/1: Subspace Emmissary Save files
> Autosv0/1: Main save file with all Names and Brawl Records and unlocked stuff etc.
> ...



Thanks for these details.

I hope someone will find how to use the NTSC save with the PAL game..


----------



## wheely (Jun 26, 2008)

wheely said:
			
		

> Just burned it on an Intenso DVD+R DL at 2X with ImgBurn and layer Break 2084960
> Boot correctly create a save game (yipeeeeeeeeeeaaa )
> after that black screen with Downloading .... in the right bottom corner
> after a few second White/Green screen (WTF!!)
> ...



i'm quoting myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After 3 intenso DL Burned for nothing ( i'll give them to friend perhaps there Wii can read them)
i've tried on another intenso from another Box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you know what it worked fine no more disc unreadable
so people with problem try to change your media
it's time to BRAWL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Burned at 1X with imgburn no layer break 

the Intenso DL who caused problem had this disc ID : Disc ID: CMC MAG-D01-00
the good one had this one : Disc ID: RICOHJPN-D01-67


----------



## Viictoriio (Jun 26, 2008)

Verbatim DVD+R DL
Disc ID: MKM-001-00
Book Type: DVD+R DL
Layer 0 Sectors: 2.084.960

Works fine now...


----------



## KriX (Jun 26, 2008)

I personally had to change the layerbreak to 2084960 as mentionnend in wiinja forum
(I have a Wiinja Deluxe)

Brunt on MEMOREX +R DL with ImgBurn

I also tried without layerbreak modification (imgburn default settings) and I got the whitescreen error


----------



## aardvarks (Jun 26, 2008)

Things Needed:

1 High Quality Dual Layered DVD (I use Aone 8x dvd+r dl fulface printable)
1 DVD burner capable of burning Dual Layer DVDs you will see DVD multi on the front
1 Super Smash Bros Brawl ISO
1 Copy of ImgBurn

Instructions:

Step 1: Right click the ISO and select "Burn using ImgBurn"
Step 2: Click Tools->Settings->Write->Layer Break->User specified and type 2084960
Step 3: Burn.
Step 4: Play.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 26, 2008)

change topic from "how do I illegaly burn my downloaded iso so that it works" to "i got it one day before release yay, but i think i found a bug"

Umm yeah ... got the game today ... i didn't even know when it will be out than i saw here that there is already an EU version online so i told my friends "i believe there might be some shops that sell the game early" and than one of them called in several shops until he found one shop that sold the games one day early, wen went there and baught it ;D

but i believe i found a bug, or at least something weird.
friend and me played that story mode and when we got Snake we noticed when holding A button he makes very fast lagy looking movement until he hits an opponent, than later on same happened with Kirby, he made the same thing and when it hit it made that fast hitting attack (with endless pushing A) after he finaly hit something with that broken looking hitting .

no clue if this works with others as well, we only had it ocasionaly with those two. And because it doesn't looks as it would be supposed to look like this i thought it might be a bug ?


----------



## Kopa (Jun 26, 2008)

I have just tried to copy my ntsc savegame on the pal version.

It seems that the two files : AUTOSV0.BIN & AUTOSV1.BIN can't be copied. We get a corrupted savegame (maybe something to edit...). However we can copy the SSE data.

By the way, it's funny to have all the characters in the ESS and not in brawl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit : apparently just save in sse to have all characters and others things.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jun 26, 2008)

Could anyone create a empty USA savefile and upload the Autosv0/1.bins somewhere? Maybe we can find the difference aand edit it.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 26, 2008)

Youkai said:
			
		

> but i believe i found a bug, or at least something weird.
> friend and me played that story mode and when we got Snake we noticed when holding A button he makes very fast lagy looking movement until he hits an opponent, than later on same happened with Kirby, he made the same thing and when it hit it made that fast hitting attack (with endless pushing A) after he finaly hit something with that broken looking hitting .



It's not a bug. It's like Link's fast stab from melee. (even though it does look jerky)


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know why people seems to have trouble burning this game.
I've burned it for a friend of mine without any problems.


*Just put your (Verbatim) DVD+R DL in your burner, start Nero and burn it!*
No need to change/edit anything to burn it. There is no need to update anything on your Wii also. 
If your wii got v3.2E and your WiiKey v1.9s you just put your game in and play.


----------



## elektrixxx (Jun 27, 2008)

Coaster +1. Why does everything bad happen to me?

Launch PAL Wii
Cyclowiz 3.6
Ritek DVD+R DL
ImgBurn Booktype DVD-ROM, Layer Break 2084960
2.4X (Max)

I can't even hear the disc spinning. What the hell? I did everything right. And I did the Cyclowiz dual layer test on the Wii ages ago.

I'm pissed off.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 27, 2008)

Without layer break = white screen
With layer break 2084960 = working.

Verbatim MKM 003.
Burnt at 10x.


----------



## ihatexams (Jun 27, 2008)

aardvarks said:
			
		

> Things Needed:
> 
> 1 High Quality Dual Layered DVD (I use Aone 8x dvd+r dl fulface printable)
> 1 DVD burner capable of burning Dual Layer DVDs you will see DVD multi on the front
> ...


I did exactly what you did even burnt at 2x. Its reads and loads but sometimes it says 'reading erorr disc' during game but when i take the DVD in out it works again for bit.


----------



## elektrixxx (Jun 27, 2008)

Is there a particular reason why my burned DL doesn't spin? Even my retail movies at least spin in the console.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jun 27, 2008)

oh boys!
just do it like i said in posting #101

*just buy some good quality DVD+R DL's and the game will work!!!!* (Verbatim!)

*you don't need to do any sh*t with layerbreaks!*
- open Nero
- open the iso
- burn (i did 4x)
- insert in your wii
- play!


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jun 27, 2008)

elektrixxx said:
			
		

> Is there a particular reason why my burned DL doesn't spin? Even my retail movies at least spin in the console.


Have the same thing, I assume it's because of a dirty Wii lens or something, because mass ejecting-and-reinserting will spin up the game after a while. I haven't exactly figured out what the problem is yet, but I hope it will not happen with my retail copy I'm gonna buy today...


----------



## Youkai (Jun 27, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Youkai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you sure ? because kirby does the same weird broken hitting animation before he hits someone and does the reall fast attack he does on A


----------



## SkH (Jun 27, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Pikachu025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... Homebrew Channel (icon,xml,elf) apps packages thread

Anyways... as mentioned above (at post 101) will this work?

And why's that layerbreak thing?


----------



## Retal (Jun 27, 2008)

Why are we not just buying the game, childs?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We are pleased to inform you that your order has been dispatched. Thank you very much for ordering from us, you should receive your package in 3 - 5 Working Days.
> 
> This dispatch contains the following:
> Qty	Description
> ...


I found this method to be surprisingly easy and reliable. It comes highly recommended.


----------



## Kruce (Jun 27, 2008)

Retal said:
			
		

> Why are we not just buying the game, childs?
> 
> I found this method to be surprisingly easy and reliable. It comes highly recommended.



You want to know why? Because I bought the game yesterday, put it into my console and it doesn't run. Yes, I have the fabled "dirty lens" (actually the Nintendo didn't calibrate the lenses properly thinking they would never use DLs and now they have to fix their shit). So guess what, before I send them my chipped Wii, which i would even have to pay shipping for, and wait a week, I just pirate the game and return my original copy. It's a retarded error to make and I have no problems jacking them out of their cash if they sell malfunctioning consoles.

After throwing cash at them for 15 years I started pirating all my DS/Wii games this generation and I have come to realize what Nintendo really has become. There aren't even five games on the Wii I would consider paying money for right now, they are just churning out shit left and right (see Mario Kart). For Brawl I gladly paid, I even stopped playing my JAP copy after a few days so as not to ruin my fun when the PAL version came out, and now this. So yea, easy solution my ass.


----------



## Chaddie (Jun 27, 2008)

lol I bought the game and it wont even load new protection ?

oh well see what happens when you support nintendo haha


----------



## Retal (Jun 27, 2008)

Kruce said:
			
		

> Yes, I have the fabled "dirty lens" [...] So guess what, before I send them my chipped Wii.


So you have modified your hardware, yet you blame Nintendo for its failure. Well done chap. Give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 27, 2008)

AFAIK modchips do not affect reading lens of your wii


----------



## jelbo (Jun 27, 2008)

Do D2Pro's need the manual layerbreak or not? I only have one DVD+R DL.

/edit: I searched around and yes, it seems D2Pro's need the manual layerbreak setting of 2084960.


----------



## Kopa (Jun 27, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> Could anyone create a empty USA savefile and upload the Autosv0/1.bins somewhere? Maybe we can find the difference aand edit it.



Here : http://rapidshare.com/files/125374143/AUTOS.rar.html

There are few differences throughout the file. =(


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jun 27, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> elektrixxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought my original, works perfectly except for a few minor skips during a few Subspace Movies. So just go out and buy it, then it'll work. ^^

And thanks for the file, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Kruce (Jun 27, 2008)

Retal said:
			
		

> Kruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha yes, since the malfunctioning lens is a direct result of me getting my Wii chipped (by a professional btw). Great stuff, why don't you hurf the fuck back to GameFAQs or something if you want to suck Nintendo's dick some more? What is your business coming to a piracy forum and calling people who copy the games "childs" (which isn't a proper English word by the way, nice for someone claiming to be British) anyways?


----------



## shadyboy (Jun 27, 2008)

Wii: Firmware 3.2 Wiikey 1.9s, config disc 1.4 

is there any ways for me to burn this game so that I can play it??

have tried 3 times now.... 2 times with ImageBurn... once with the auto layer break and once with the custom layer break... and thene I tried with nero....

any help please???? 
is there are way to burn this DL DVD or should I just save up money and buy the game?
IF I were to buy the game, would I be able to run it on my wii with the wiikey?? or is it the wiikey that is "bugging" it all up?????????


----------



## shadyboy (Jun 27, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Kruce (Jun 27, 2008)

3.1e Firmware, 1.9s Wiikey, burned with manual layerbreak using Verbatim DVD+DL via IMGBurn. Works perfectly.


----------



## shadyboy (Jun 27, 2008)

have tried that... no luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




BUT! I have 3.2e not 3.1e..... can that have anything to say about this thing?


----------



## Kruce (Jun 27, 2008)

I really just haven't updated in forever, everyone else in this thread seems to have 3.2e, so it can't be that. It might just be your DVD writer.


----------



## shadyboy (Jun 27, 2008)

CRAP! >.<
oh well... 
just one more question... if I buy the game, will I be able to play it? wiikey aint gonna stop it from working?


----------



## Kopa (Jun 27, 2008)

shadyboy said:
			
		

> CRAP! >.<
> oh well...
> just one more question... if I buy the game, will I be able to play it? wiikey aint gonna stop it from working?



No problem if you have the 1.9s


----------



## shadyboy (Jun 27, 2008)

kk... *starts so save up money*


----------



## Dhaya (Jun 27, 2008)

Just to state that it works with Memorex DVD+R DL burned at 4x with Apple Disk Utility.
Used with Wii 3.2E Wiikey 1.9s

This game is HUUUUGE !


----------



## Toutatis (Jun 27, 2008)

Any news about the NTSC save on the PAL version ?


----------



## ShadowFX (Jun 28, 2008)

I just burned my backup to a DVD-R DL Verbatim disc (4x) with ImgBurn. I'm getting an #001 Unauthorized Device detection error. I still have my DVD+R DL USA version of SSBB and that one is working without any errors.

Wiikey 1.9s and Wii 3.2E here. Could it be that a DVD-R DL causes this error while DVD+R DL does not? The discs are expensive so I would like some information first, if possible.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2008)

Can you scrub SSBB down with WiiScrubber so it fits on a DVD5?


----------



## ildocteur (Jun 28, 2008)

ShadowFX  I'm having the same with two DVD-R DL  (Fujifilm)  I'm on 3.3E  and i thought that it might be a 3.3 issue - but since you have 3.2 it might be the disk type.

I don't have any DVD+R DL's  but I will buy some today and let you know the result.

ildoc


----------



## Yuuko (Jun 28, 2008)

Dhaya said:
			
		

> Just to state that it works with Memorex DVD+R DL burned at 4x with Apple Disk Utility.
> Used with Wii 3.2E Wiikey 1.9s
> 
> This game is HUUUUGE !



Exactly what I needed to know.

Kthanx, man !


----------



## Barta (Jun 28, 2008)

ShadowFX said:
			
		

> I just burned my backup to a DVD-R DL Verbatim disc (4x) with ImgBurn. I'm getting an #001 Unauthorized Device detection error. I still have my DVD+R DL USA version of SSBB and that one is working without any errors.
> 
> Wiikey 1.9s and Wii 3.2E here. Could it be that a DVD-R DL causes this error while DVD+R DL does not? The discs are expensive so I would like some information first, if possible.



I have the same problem with my DVD-R DL discs.
And with my DVD+R DL disc I get to the save thing and then a white screen.


----------



## ShadowFX (Jun 28, 2008)

Barta said:
			
		

> I have the same problem with my DVD-R DL discs.
> And with my DVD+R DL disc I get to the save thing and then a white screen.


Okay, so it seems I'm not the only one. Maybe your DVD+R DL issue can be solved by removing your previously saved game from the USA version (if you used it, of course).


----------



## Petroni (Jun 28, 2008)

After a first failed try, using some unbranded DVD +DL and without layerbreak (got white screen + green text), second try was good.

3.1e Firmware, 1.9s Wiikey
burned with manual layerbreak using Verbatim DVD+DL via IMGBurn. Works perfectly. 

LONG LIVE VERBATIN!!!
LONG LIVE SSBB!!!


----------



## IceFreak2000 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just in case it helps anyone (which it probably won't)...

CycloWiz w/ 3.6 Beta Firmware
Tesco own brand DL DVD+R
IMGBurn @ 4x - No manual settings

Worked first time - no errors or frame-skipping in movies


----------



## Barta (Jun 28, 2008)

I burned a second DVD-R DL with the layer-break setting and allthough I got a lot of messages saying the disk could not be read,
after a few removing and inserting the disc I now can play.
I only got the messages during the opening sequence. During the game everything works fine. (for now)


----------



## chrisduffer (Jun 28, 2008)

workign with:
wiikey 1.9s PAL
Memorex DVD+R DL
K3b (Linux)
burned at 4x speed option


----------



## Fat D (Jun 29, 2008)

wiikey 1.9s, Verbatim AZO signapore-made 8x DL disks, IMGburn with manual booktype and layerbreak, 4x speed. always works.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jun 29, 2008)

I still don't know why you all just don't go out and buy the damn game. I thought the reason all of the questions regarding burning the USA copy of Brawl came up cause the PAL gamers just didn't want to wait anymore (which is completely understandable), but it seems I was wrong. Bah.


----------



## Fat D (Jun 29, 2008)

because it is $80 here and pirates are ubiquitious on any hacking scene site that posts release news.


----------



## ildocteur (Jun 29, 2008)

Having the same problem as ShadowFX, I went and bought some DVD+R DL and with a 3.3E wii and Wiikey 1.9s i get.

DVD-R DL (Fujifilm) #001 Error with two different burns.
DVD+R DL (Fujifilm 2.4x) Game loads but hangs at random placens within the first 3 minutes
DVD+R DL (Verbatim AZO 8x singapore) Seems to work. no hang in 30 minutes of play)


ildoc


----------



## Kruce (Jun 29, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> I still don't know why you all just don't go out and buy the damn game. I thought the reason all of the questions regarding burning the USA copy of Brawl came up cause the PAL gamers just didn't want to wait anymore (which is completely understandable), but it seems I was wrong. Bah.



As I said three pages ago, I actually bought the game and thanks to Nintendo's shitty engineering, it doesn't run on my Wii. So instead of shipping my Wii to them to "clean" the laser, I used half the cash I'd have paid for shipping and pirated the damn game. Ended up buying two 360 games with the money I got back so it's all good. Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## Kopa (Jun 29, 2008)

For those who want to convert their savegame from NTSC, I follow the guide in this topic : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=92746 and that works perfectly.


----------



## clown (Jun 29, 2008)

Anybody know how to burn it in dvd9 with a mac?
Thanx!


----------



## tpformbh (Jun 29, 2008)

Burned at 2.4x using Verbatim (singapore) and Imgburn, with the manual layer break needed for D2ckey - apparently this is not needed on wiikey.

Game works flawlessly.  Would like to run a quality test but no burners in this house have the facility, last time i burned the Jap version i got 98% quality, but tried a couple of 360 games which got 70% - hence i tried a newer burner this time.


----------



## Elfish (Jul 5, 2008)

burned it with 2,4speed on a philips dvd+r dl

wii got the latest 3.2e update i think + wiikey 1.9s


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow I forgot about this game.... I can't believe Europe FINALLY gets it.


----------



## Hitto (Jul 8, 2008)

Kruce said:
			
		

> Pikachu025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't pay anything to have my Wii shipped to nintendo; maybe two euro for the cardboard box.


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 17, 2008)

How big is the DVD9 Version of this ISO from WiiERD??
Cause I have got one which is 7.92GB big. Is this the right size??


----------



## Shadow-Zero (Aug 24, 2008)

Barta said:
			
		

> I burned a second DVD-R DL with the layer-break setting and allthough I got a lot of messages saying the disk could not be read,
> after a few removing and inserting the disc I now can play.
> I only got the messages during the opening sequence. During the game everything works fine. (for now)



I hope I don't have this as well.
I used a Verbatim DVD+DL and burned it with IMGBURN and no layer break (using WiiKey). First try I could create a save game and then a a message saying the disc could not be read. Second time I tried to update the WiiKey (no idea what version I had) and it seemed to work ok after that. Hope it keeps that way


----------

